# calendar items not staying - exchange



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

hi all,

have a new setup of server 2008, with exchange 2010, and the workstations are all running win 7 with office 2010 and many shared mailboxes and calendars.

Out of 50 users, 1 is having an odd issue where she adds data into her calendar, it will stay there for about a minute or two then just disappears, and when she sends an email, it stays in sent items for a min then disappears. have reloaded the exchange profile and it worked ok for 10 mins, reloaded the whole office suite and same thing is still happening. Logged onto OWA and the calendar items stick and sent items stick.

any ideas?

Regards


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Any rules set up on this users account? Any Blackberry stuff or Windows Mobile phone connectivity to her account? This sounds something like POP is set up and once the emails and other items are delivered it is deleting them.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry for the late reply,

no rules set up, no mobile devices picking up account. its not using POP, connected directly to exchange.

having played a bit more, found that if i remove one user X's shared mailbox from her account then all seems to work. but when that specific account is reattached it all starts behaving funny again


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is the email client? If it is shared there may very well be rules set up somewhere on user X's account.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

they are all using outlook 2010, with exchange 2010


----------

